# Source Code in Eclipse formatieren !



## centrino (13. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich in Eclipse Code formatieren ? 
Und wieso habe ich nicht die Funktion ein Codesegment zu minimieren, muss ich ein Plugin installieren?

Gruss


----------



## Beni (13. Aug 2004)

Welche Version hast du? 3.0 sollte es schon sein.

Formatieren geht nur, wenn der Code keine Fehler hat.


----------



## bummerland (13. Aug 2004)

Funktionen minimieren kannst ab version 3.0.
Code Formatierungen einstellen kannst du sie unter Window - Preferences - Java -Editor, glaub ich.
Formatieren kannst du mit Strg - F.


----------



## bygones (13. Aug 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Formatieren kannst du mit Strg - F.


Strg + Hochstell + F


----------



## bummerland (13. Aug 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> becstift hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ups...


----------



## centrino (16. Aug 2004)

Ja ich habe die 3.0 Version mit VE  Editor


----------

